# Minwax fast drying poly food safe?



## MisterWalnut (Jun 27, 2012)

I made my gf a silverware divider for her abnormally small kitchen drawer and I would like to seal it with something before use. I've got a leftover can of minwax gloss poly in the spray can in my garage and was hoping I could use that instead of buying something new. She was concerned that it might not be food safe. (Oddly enough she doesnt have a problem eating food she dropped onto my poly covered coffee table). I looked online for something that said it was food safe or wasnt and couldnt find anything. 

Any ideas? Thnx


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Sure, that would be fine. Any modern finish is food safe once cured. Sometimes the odors of a finish will tant bread or rice products and need extra drying time but I don't see a problem with a silverware divider.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Oil base finishes will emit an odor long after it dries (cures). Used inside a cabinet or drawer that is a closed opening will have an obvious odor. For being food safe, yes, once cured it will be.


















.


----------

